# Chick Hatcheries



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been in the chicken business for about 6 years now,and I just recently got into showing chickens. My question is, are there any really good reliable hatcheries? Because showing or not I would like to have my chickens full blooded. Any ideas would be great, thanks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. I find that hatcheries are mostly all the same-pretty good. But not show quality. Someone here may know where there's information on better quality chicks. 

What kind of chickens you looking for?


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Black sumatras and silkies


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

About the only way to get birds that look like the one in my avatar is to buy directly from breeders. Hatcheries are about numbers, not about show quality.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You might want to check out Greenfire Farms:
https://greenfirefarms.com/about.html


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for finding them,but I looked them up and their sold out of birds,that and their a little bit out of my budget range but I appreciate you for looking them up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think we might have some confusion going on here. You want pure bred birds but don't want to pay a lot? Or do you want large numbers?

If you are wanting to build a flock of pure bred birds it's necessary to start with a good foundation. The chances that you can do that from a hatchery are pretty slim. Ultimately you could end up spending more trying to get that right bird by buying from hatcheries.

Building a flock that meets the APA/ABA standards is a long process and even longer if trying to do it using hatchery birds. 

Start by thinking small. You don't need 20 birds to get the foundation in place. Two, preferably three birds of each. Bring in new blood after the first hatch.

Believe me, it's not an overnight happening.


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

I want purebred but I don't want to pay $130 per chick I'm looking for a cheaper route and I only want about 3 so like a breeding trio


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you talked to someone that wants 130 per chick then run away from them. No reputable breeder will charge that for any peep that has not grown into it's full potential. 

You can get a good start with breeder birds for about 100/150. I'm talking Silkies here. They will have faults but usually faults are easily dealt with. 

And if you feel adventurous you could always buy eggs from good breeders and hatch your own. That's how I got started when I got serious about it. You can support adding birds or more hatching eggs by selling anything you hatch that you don't care to continue on with.


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Where do you get your birds from


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Search the net for Silkie breeders. Many are on FB and will let folks know when they have birds for sale. If you live close enough visit poultry shows. Chances are anyone showing will also have birds for sale.


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay so I have spent my entire day researching,emailing and calling people and there are no breeders close enough to me cause their either sold out or don't ship. I live in middle Tennessee and the next show available is in August any other suggestions please.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I moved from middle TN three years ago. Too bad you weren't around when I sold out.

There are several breeders near Knoxville, one North of Lewis County. You missed the poultry show that happens in Lawrenceburg for last Fall. There was one in Waynesboro that bought my flock but I don't remember their names. 

This is the time of year that they are beginning to put together their breeding flocks. They won't be hatching for another month of so. 

I'll do some digging to see if I can come up with a couple of names for you. Like I said, I sold out five years ago so I've lost touch with many of them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got my silkies from Garry farms. http://thegarryfarm.yolasite.com/ I can recommend their silkies and shipping. Their silkies are a nice size, hardy, and their shipping is great and they also have heat packs available. I got every color I wanted and all the eggs hatched that showed growth at 6 days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, Judy Lee is in Dickson. 

If you do a search with "silkie breeders tennessee" it pulls up several breeders. I didn't check them out thoroughly so I can't vouch for any but Judy. Stay away from the one that says it hatches 1000's. No way, no how will they have what you're looking for.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If you're interested in standard size breeds, I know a reputable breeder. She sells Delaware's and Buff Leghorns. I think she sells hatching eggs as well. I believe she ship's birds too. 
I can send you contact info if you want.


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay so I have contacted Garry farms and am waiting to hear back from them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My last eggs were from Garry farms. I got 12 silkie eggs, 10 hatched and are super hardy and the boys behave.


----------

